# Trivia 10/10



## luckytrim (Oct 10, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]trivia 10/10[/FONT]
 DID YOU KNOW...
Avocados have more protein than any other fruit.

1. Delftware (or Delft Pottery) is traditionally which two  colors?
2. From what flower was cooking oil made from in Europe during  the 16th 
Century?
3. Somalia lies on the coast of what body of water  ?
4. Name the Norwegian explorer was the first to explore both  the North and 
South Poles ...
5. In Norse mythology Hugin and Munin are the two ravens that  sit on the shoulders of Odin. What do Hugin and Munin represent?
  a. - War and Peace
  b. - Life and Death
  c. - Knowledge and Wisdom
  d. - Thought and Memory
6. Which band's biggest hit was "The Final  Countdown"?
  a. - Asia
  b. - Europe
  c. - America
  d. - Africa
7. What's a 'sal' word for 'lascivious, lecherous,  lustful'?
8. What is the largest city in the U.S. state of Alaska with  regard to population ?
  a. - Anchorage
  b. - Fairbanks
  c. - Juneau
  d. - Fort Yukon

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The State of Alaska, if it were a country in its own right,  would be the 38th-largest country of 
the 195 countries .
   .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

 1. Blue and White
2. Sunflower
3. the Indian Ocean
4. Roald Amundsen
5. - d
6. - b
7. Salacious
8. - a

CRAP !!
The State of Alaska, if it were a country in its own right,  would be the *18th*-largest country of the 195 countries  .
You Could fit Texas inside Alaska TWICE, and still have some  area left over.
Alaska is bigger than Texas, California and Montana  combined.


----------

